
Macbook and USB-C Review - gmays
http://ma.tt/2015/05/macbook-usb-c-review/
======
stevewilhelm
> I think the most perfect tech combo in the world right now might be a 5k
> iMac at home, an iPhone 6+ as your phone, and the Macbook as an on-the-go
> device.

Unfortunately, you can't use a 5K iMac as an additional screen for a
Macbook.[1]

[1] "Note that the iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2014) does not support
Target Display Mode." From [http://s831.us/1bYWtfj](http://s831.us/1bYWtfj)

~~~
bobwaycott
Nothing in the quote or article suggests using the 5K iMac as an additional
screen, though. To my reading, the author was suggesting the iMac for working,
and the Macbook for when you're on-the-go and (hopefully) not working.

Why would someone buy a 5K iMac to use it as a second display? That's what the
standalone displays are for.

~~~
stevewilhelm
I like to keep my personal projects and software on my personal hardware and
my professional work on my work supplied laptop.

When working at home, I like to use my work laptop with a second display. It
seems unfortunate to have to buy a separate Thunderbolt display if I already
own a 5K iMac.

~~~
bobwaycott
Ah, fair enough. Definitely sounds like a 5K iMac would be a poor choice for
your use case. Better to stick with laptops and a thunderbolt display.

------
ggreer
I'm surprised his battery life is so short (5-6 hours). I have the base model
MacBook and I easily get 8 hours. To go as low as 5 hours, I'd have to keep
CPU usage at 100% and run the screen at max brightness.

If I focus on prolonging battery life, I can get 12 hours. That means keeping
the screen dim, quitting Mail.app, and closing unnecessary browser tabs. Then
the only major eater of battery is compiling stuff.

Overall, I really like the new MacBook. It's thin, light, and fast enough for
my needs.

~~~
elithrar
> I'm surprised his battery life is so short (5-6 hours). I have the base
> model MacBook and I easily get 8 hours. To go as low as 5 hours, I'd have to
> keep CPU usage at 100% and run the screen at max brightness.

If he's a Chrome user, I wouldn't be surprised. It seems Chrome doesn't
sleep/isn't as aggressive at idling as Safari.

I've yet to spend a full day out on my machine though so I cannot confirm
first-hand whether Chrome drains the battery so quickly.

~~~
ggreer
I use Chrome, but I run maybe 10 tabs and have all plugins disabled. Safari's
lack of WebRTC and general security issues (typically the first to fall at
Pwn2Own) have scared me off.

It may surprise people to discover how inefficient some applications can be.
It only takes one programming mistake to prevent the CPU from going into deep
sleep. Even popular apps such as Spotify, Dropbox, and iCloud sync can fail in
this manner and squander power.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I'd love a MacBook. However, I am a bit concerned: is the maximum performance
of it worse than the 2013 MacBook Air (current machine)? On this thing I can
play Counter-Strike: Source or Left 4 Dead 2 at reasonable settings at 60fps,
and I can also get FFXIV to run at just about 30fps (windowed 720p on Windows
with the Standard (Laptop) graphics option). I'm not really a serious gamer,
these are all (with the exception of FFZIV) older games I play casually. I
mainly do web browsing and programming.

If I tried to do these things on the new MacBook, would it run at similar
speed, and would I get a heat warning?

Ignoring gaming for a moment: generally, when really stressed, are heat
warnings common?

~~~
photojosh
There won't be heat warnings. It'll throttle itself back down to its base
speed when it starts warming up.

So yes, the maximum performance _for an extended period_ will be much worse
than a MBA.

~~~
nnain
> So yes, the maximum performance for an extended period will be much worse
> than a MBA.

Get a life man!

~~~
nnain
So HN people don't see a problem when someone mocks a whole community, but are
happy to downvote my comment.

I knew my comment was going down. I still had to take my stand and post it.
But how come people don't see a fault with the original comment.

~~~
gergles
MBA = MacBook Air. Can the histrionics.

~~~
nnain
Damn! I'm sorry. Read it as Masters of Business Administration. Was on another
thread where someone was commented on mbas. Over and out.

------
pbreit
I don't see the single port as a big deal (it's clearly the future) but I
would have expected a USB port on the power adapter (PlugBug-style) at least
for power if not transmission.

~~~
elithrar
No idea why you have been down-voted: it's a good point. having one AC brick
with two plugs (USB-C, USB A) would be helpful for charging both the laptop
and a phone simultaneously. Right now you can't do that due to the single port
on the MacBook.

------
mmastrac
Honest question: once the Macbook reaches the (approximate) weight and
convenience of the iPad -- and has touch input -- is there any future for the
iPad?

Sure, iPads are more convenient for giving to kids, but a Macbook with a
surface-style keyboard and touchscreen kind of moots that entire line.

I see tablets and the requisite limited tablet software/interface as a
necessary evil we had to pass through before we could make full-fledged
computers small enough to have the same convenience.

~~~
stephen_g
Why do you think it will have touch input? Apple seems fairly determined that
laptops and tablets are different form-factors that work better with different
ways of interaction.

I think there is definitely merit to this - Windows 8 showed how easy it is to
get the hybrid approach wrong, and the gestures with the MacBook's multi-touch
trackpads seem to me to be a better way than having to reach up to touch the
screen all the time...

~~~
nivla
> Windows 8 showed how easy it is to get the hybrid approach wrong

On the contrary, a lot of people do find the hybrid approach very useful
especially once they are accustomed to it. When travelling I take my Surface
Pro instead of my laptop and by the time I am back, I am so used to touching
and taping on my screen that I unconsciously do it on my laptop making me look
like an idiot. I find touchscreens great and believe it is a means to
complement your existing workflow, not replace it.

~~~
_broody
I agree. The hybrid touch paradigm is fantastic.

What Windows 8 did wrong was messing with the familiar old-school interface a
bit too much, which made many non-tech-savvy users confused and miserable. My
dad had a terrible time with Windows 8. But me? The Surface pro is easily
among my favorite devices ever.

------
ghshephard
Given that I've never connected my iPhone / iPad to my Macbook Air, sounds
like I might be a good target for this device.

------
myrandomcomment
When I can fold over the keyboard behind the screen and read it like an iPad,
then I will not need an iPad.

~~~
parkovski
I know that lots of people are very Microsoft-averse, but this is exactly what
the Surface is.

~~~
alextgordon
Surface is more of a _desk_ top than a _lap_ top though.

~~~
ssully
What is a laptop besides a portable desktop???

~~~
ibrahima
I think his point is that since it doesn't have a traditional hinge it's hard
to actually use on your lap.

~~~
ConAntonakos
Have you tried the Surface Pro 3? It is easily usable on your lap.

~~~
alextgordon
The Surface is a computer for Serious Professionals who don't act so casually
as to use a computer while lying in bed, or sit cross-legged on the floor,
etc.

I'm sure that the Surface is a perfectly useful computer for some people, but
I use my laptop in far too many odd positions to get along with one.

------
NeutronBoy
> The problem in one sentence: it is impossible to buy a cable, from Apple or
> otherwise, that let’s you plug an iPhone 6+ into the Macbook.

I'm not an Apple person by any means and don't really keep up with their
products, but I feel the Apple of years past would never have let this happen.

~~~
ghshephard
Putting a different spin on this - it's very curious that Apple didn't release
a USB-C to Lightning port cable. This was clearly a deliberate decision on
Apple's part - and I'm wondering if they just decided that by released the
USB-C to USB-A dongle ([http://store.apple.com/us/product/MJ1M2AM/A/usb-c-to-
usb-ada...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MJ1M2AM/A/usb-c-to-usb-adapter))
, that would be sufficient?

~~~
photojosh
I've plugged my iPhone into my MBP twice, I think.

What will be interesting is what they do with the next model iPhone. I suspect
we'll either just keep getting the USB-A -> Lightning cable or the iPhone will
get a USB-C port (and come with a USB-A to USB-C cable?). The latter is
inevitable, the question is 'when'.

~~~
MBCook
Remember that lightning was designed specifically for the needs of the iPhone
and the iPad, not computers in general. It wouldn't surprise me if Apple kept
using it on the phones since it's not like there's a huge number of third-
party parts that you might want to plug in.

I imagine lightning will be around for a while on the phones. It's still
perfectly fit for purpose.

------
maguay
If he had a heat warning in LA, I worry about how the new MacBook will hold up
in hotter climates (SE Asia, Middle East, etc.)

~~~
ulfw
People rarely sit outside in the heat for a long time working on their laptops
in SE Asia or the ME.

------
gcb0

       1. remove ability for people to use a cable to transfer photos
       2. force everyone to upload pics to icloud
       3. ????
       4. profit!

~~~
digi_owl
And if G or MS pulled the same, everyone would be yelling about antitrust...

~~~
gcb0
lol. indeed!

but since it is apple, we get downvotes.

enjoy!

(btw, search online for the time --2007?-- that nokia forced the whole
industry to microUSB, that every single phone uses nowadays, as the standard
charger plug by being the first to mass adopt it. everyone cried charger
monoply)

~~~
pbreit
Thank goodness not "every single phone uses" the galactically stupid MicroUSB.

~~~
gcb0
Yeah, 30 pin was much better option at the time.... btw, nokia moved away from
a connector exactly like the 30pin one

